# tor browser



## FgHUI22 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new to FreeBSD. I come from the windows universe, but I need a lot of help from users who are educational enough to understand, especially the command lines.
I need to install TOR browser. I tried for example to download TOR browser but it doesn't launch at all, in spite of the extraction so I deleted it. Thanks to the community for helping me I am a novice.I'm sorry, but I need a translator because I don't speak English.


----------



## a6h (Feb 19, 2021)

Thread how-to-install-tor-browser-in-freebsd.61011


----------

